# Help with the hacking part and tivo tool



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,
I just found out about about tivo tool. I was wondering how to get my tivo hacked in order to install the vserver. What do I need to do? Should I get the TiVo wireless G USB network adapter?

Thanks,
elictricocean


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

The tivo tool wiki says I should back up the drive. What kind of drive are they talking about?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The hard drive inside.


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

how should i back it up?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Search for Hinsdale.


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

I found it kinda hard to understand. if you coul explain how to do it that would be beter.

elictricocean


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I couldn't explain any better than it is in there. I think then you may need to dig alittle deeper, ie: the stickys at the top of the forum.


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

Do I even need to back it up?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

That is TOTALLY up to you. As for me - I would not work on a device without one. Think of it this way, if you really mess it up and it becomes a doorstop what are you going to do then?


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

but is this the link to hisdale? http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index2.html


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

HFC it SAYS hinsdale howto in the url.


----------



## elictricocean (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I have been reading it. If I am understanding it correctly, I have to take the wholde tivo drive out of the tivo and connect it to my mac. Is there any other way?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

elictricocean said:


> Well I have been reading it. If I am understanding it correctly, I have to take the wholde tivo drive out of the tivo and connect it to my mac. Is there any other way?


Nope. That's why it is in the directions.


----------

